# Anyone got puppy from Kapona x NEO?



## GSD234 (Jun 11, 2018)

I am interested in getting a puppy from this litter:

https://www.working-dog.com/breed/Warkonhaus-27681/planning

Anyone got puppy from Kapona x NEO before and what's your experience?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a puppy left?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ohhhh!! She's repeating it! Awesome!


----------



## GSD234 (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes, it is coming is a few month. Look at the pictures and I like the dogs. Just wondering if anyone have any comments on temperament and drive of their puppies.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The first litter was a singleton. This second litter is only about 10 weeks old. I know Kaponas fill sister, two half sibling and het father. All have superb temperaments.

As far as the drive, that will depend on what you are looking for and the best one to talk to about that is Amanda. The one from the first litter seems to be a great working dog.


----------



## GSD234 (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes, Amanda raise great working dog. Just want to hear from regular owner the normal life experience since sometimes easy thing to a trainer may not be easy to regular people.

I had 2 GSD dogs in the past 20 years. Never knew the difference between work line / show line / pet before. We have a large fenced yard and will walk / play balls 1-2 hours daily. My wife works from home most of the time except one day in a week, so the puppy will have a lot of time with her during the day. We will enroll him in obedience training, but not those IPO training. He can chase the bird or squirrel, but we do not have real work for him. My basic expectation is he will not be aggressive at people while walking, and will not destroy things if he is alone at home for 1-2 hours. 

We will crate training him when he is a puppy, but would like him to live without a crate trouble free after a year.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

GSD, in my experience, it takes a bit longer than a year before you can trust a dog in the house crate-free!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

My dog was from Kapona and Jabina Zlatan - Amanda's B litter. He turned 1 in March. He's got a fantastic temperament. Thank God. We've had a few hiccups due to adolescence and the fact that he was attacked by another dog. I can't imagine what I would have had to go through if he wasn't stable.

Would I say he's an easy dog for a beginner? No. But he's teaching me a lot. He's so freaking smart, and reads my every emotion (not always a good thing). He was potty trained at 11-12 weeks (alerting by going and sitting by the door every time) and sleeping outside his crate at 4 months - although I still crate him when I go to work. He's been fine left alone outside his crate when I've gone grocery shopping, but nothing more than an hour or two. He's not a destructive chewer, no handler aggression, VERY pack oriented, biddable, has SUPER focus, up for anything, not scared of thunderstorms or fireworks, and is very affectionate. He also loves my other dog. This dog wants to work and play, but has a nice off switch in the house. If I didn't work him or play with him for an hour or two a day minimum, he'd be a nightmare. He needs to burn off energy and use his mind in order to settle in the house.

I will say he's becoming aloof. He doesn't necessarily want strangers petting him. His first instinct is to sit back when people he doesn't know reach for him (I usually stop them in their tracks before this happens). He's not scared of them. He doesn't cower or run away and hide. He ignores them when off leash after he checks them out with a quick smell...lol. After he checks them out, he has no interest in them.


----------



## GSD234 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for the information. Heard a lot of good words about Kapona and Amanda. This litter the sire is Neo, not Jabina. Neo seems to be a popular dog, saw a lot of posts mentioned him. Does any know about the temperament of Neo's puppy?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

This should be a strong working litter.... Not saying that working lines can not be good family members, but to remember that the drives and activity level will still be there, even in pet quality pups. Otherwise, parents are titled and officially health tested, and you've found a reputable breeder.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

GSD234 said:


> Thanks for the information. Heard a lot of good words about Kapona and Amanda. This litter the sire is Neo, not Jabina. Neo seems to be a popular dog, saw a lot of posts mentioned him. Does any know about the temperament of Neo's puppy?


There's a male, 3 yo Neo pup at my club, very nice temperament, not the most driven, athletic or agile dog.


----------



## GSD234 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for your information


----------

